# Sticky Clean Up



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Not as rude as it sounds... :lol:

I've just had a clear out of all the old sticky threads, I think I've probably removed around 30!

I'm going to create a single 'UK-M Rules' page which I think makes a lot more sense than having reams of 'don't do this' posts spanning multiple stuck threads.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Looks so much better, nice work :thumbup1:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Turned me on big L


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thread title promised so much, thread delivered so little.


----------

